# Timers or Motion Sensors?



## scarface (Sep 16, 2005)

I was hoping someone could help me with where I could get these. I live in a high traffic area and am leaning towards timers. Is there anything that I can get that will allow a prop to be activated every couple of minutes or so. Thanks for you help.


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

I've got one of these event control timers. It includes both a passive infrared sensor and a dual event timer. It's really flexible and made specifically for haunters.

http://www.hauntmasterproducts.com/15.html

They also sell the same unit without the infrared sensor.

http://www.hauntmasterproducts.com/9.html

Terror by Design sells a similar unit called the Universal Dual Timer ll.
You can find it on this page. It seems to allow a little more control but costs more as well.

http://www.terrorbydesign.com/cgi-bin/quikstore.cgi?category=Animation_Control

Another alternative is to set up a system using a regular motion sensor flloodlight. You can find some instructions here.

http://www.hauntedillinois.com/motion.php


----------

